# مشاريع تكييف وصحي وحريق من المهندس زيكو



## asd_84 (24 مايو 2009)

يارب دي تكون بداية تشجيعية لكل المهندسين اللي عندهم مشاريع بالمثل علشان يتصدقوا بعلمهم الذي علمهم الله 

وياريت محدش يبخل علشان ربنا مايبخلش عليه ويكرمه ويزيده من فضله

لان بكل بساطة الفضل كله بيد الله يؤتيه من يشاء ويصرفه عن من يشاء

يارب يكون المعنى المطلوب وصل لكل اخواني المهندسين 

واليكم الروابط للتكييف والحريق والصحي من اخيكم المهندس زيكو بناءا على طلبه باعادة تنسيق الموضوع السابق من اجل ان يكون واضح لكل الاخوة 

ويارب يجزيه عنا خير الجزاء 

آمييين...

التكييف

http://www.fileflyer.com/view/EAD1rAz

الحريق

http://www.fileflyer.com/view/EqoxmAP

http://www.fileflyer.com/view/3AdBqAT

http://www.fileflyer.com/view/dfPybA4

http://www.fileflyer.com/view/BfwahAr

الصحي

http://www.fileflyer.com/view/YgDoRCK

http://www.fileflyer.com/view/XWDXHCd

http://www.fileflyer.com/view/0r7QPAC

http://www.fileflyer.com/view/JXxkGBQ

http://www.fileflyer.com/view/QJesbBZ

ولاتنسونا من صالح دعائكم والله من وراء القصد 

والحمد لله رب العالمين


----------



## asd_84 (24 مايو 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله جميعا


----------



## zanitty (24 مايو 2009)

حصل يا باشا
تسلم ايدك و بارك الله فيك


> *السلام عليكم ورحمة الله جميعا*​


وعليكم السلام و رحمه الله و بركاته
انت يا ابنى انسان محترم فعلا


----------



## م/زيكو تك (24 مايو 2009)

*تحيه طيبه*

_بسـم الله الرحمٰن الرحيو_


احييك اخي asd_84 على استجابتك السريعه وانشاء الموضوع


ولكن يجب وضع الروابط الاصليه للموضوع حتى لانبخس اصحابها الفعليين حقوقهم--لان هذه المشاريع كانت نتيجه بحث وتم العثور عليها ونقلتها لكم لتعم الفائده للجميع









₪₪₪₪₪₪₪₪₪₪₪₪₪₪₪₪₪₪₪₪



مشاريع التكييف ‡ hC




مشاريع انظمه الاطفاء للمباني & NA




مشاريع انظمه المياه … ²B



'''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''


ü7EHJ
​


----------



## bobstream (24 مايو 2009)

حتكلم مع بالهجة المصرية 
تسلم ايديك ياباشة انت قدع


----------



## zanitty (24 مايو 2009)

bobstream قال:


> حتكلم مع بالهجة المصرية
> تسلم ايديك ياباشة انت قدع


بوب
احنا اصحاب و بينا عيش و مندى
نصيحه بقى متتكلمش مصرى تانى ماشى 
ايه يا عم ده 
طبعا بهزر معاك اتكلم زى ما انت عاوز برضوا هنغلبكوا فى عنابه


----------



## asd_84 (25 مايو 2009)

عندك حق اخي المهندس زيكو

هي سهو مني 

ولازم فعلا يذكر الروابط دي علشان ده حق اصحاب هذا العمل

وجزاكم الله عنا جميعا خير الجزاء


----------



## asd_84 (25 مايو 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمةالله وبركاته

احب افكركم ان النهارده او ايام شهر جماد ثاني واللي بعده رجب ان شاء الله وكل عام وانتم بخير

وعلشان لوحبيتم تختموا القرءان الكريم خلال الشهر ده فادينا في اول يوم

الله المستعان


----------



## ابو اسامة63 (25 مايو 2009)

للأسف اني لم استطع فتح اي من ملفات الاتوكاد لأني على قد حالي وما عندي الا اوتوكاد 2004
يا زيكو اتركك من النزعة الرأسمالية واطلع ولو بنظرة:71: للغلابه اللي زينا.........


----------



## م/زيكو تك (25 مايو 2009)

جهاد محمد خالد قال:


> للأسف اني لم استطع فتح اي من ملفات الاتوكاد لأني على قد حالي وما عندي الا اوتوكاد 2004
> يا زيكو اتركك من النزعة الرأسمالية واطلع ولو بنظرة:71: للغلابه اللي زينا.........


 
ابدا يا حج جهاد ولا راس ماليه ولا اشتراكيه ((اسلاميه اسلاميه))

وبعدين انت كنت اوتوكاد 2003
ولما غيرته -غيرته الى 2004

ونحن الان في 2009 
جهاد اعمل معاك ايه علشان تحط 2008 او 2009

مع العلم انهم على المنتدى-اقدر انك ممكن مشغول ولكن هيه مره وهترتاح على طوووووووووووول
حفظك الله ورعاك اخي الفاضل


----------



## ابو اسامة63 (25 مايو 2009)

زيكو تكييف قال:


> ابدا يا حج جهاد ولا راس ماليه ولا اشتراكيه ((اسلاميه اسلاميه))
> 
> وبعدين انت كنت اوتوكاد 2003
> ولما غيرته -غيرته الى 2004
> ...


 معك حق والله يا زيكو يا جميل
الواحد لازم يبادر الى التطوير


----------



## mohamed mech (26 مايو 2009)

بارك الله فيكم جميعا
و احسنتم بأضافة هذه المشاريع اللى فوق الارض
و سأساهم معكم ببعض مشاريع البنية التحتية اللى تحت الارض
الجزء الاول

http://www.4shared.com/file/97442542/c3a3ed4e/infra_structur.html

الجزء الثانى

http://www.4shared.com/file/97442543/b4a4ddd8/infrastructure.html

​


----------



## asd_84 (26 مايو 2009)

السلام عليكم اخي mohamed mech 

شكرا على مرورك ومشاركتك

وننتظر المزيد منك ومن باقي الاخوة 

لعل هذا الباب يكن مرجع المشاريع الاساسي في المنتدى

والله المستعان 

جزاك الله خيرا كثيرا


----------



## zanitty (26 مايو 2009)

mohamed mech قال:


> بارك الله فيكم جميعا​
> 
> 
> و احسنتم بأضافة هذه المشاريع اللى فوق الارض
> ...


تشكرات افندم جروحى جوق و زال
و بعدين يا ابو عمو لما انت عندك مكتبه ع الفور شاير
مش تدينا اللنك كده خلينا نخش نعبى بضاعه
لا و ايه بقالها 5 شهور
صباح السكرته


----------



## م/زيكو تك (26 مايو 2009)

mohamed mech قال:


> بارك الله فيكم جميعا
> 
> و احسنتم بأضافة هذه المشاريع اللى فوق الارض
> و سأساهم معكم ببعض مشاريع البنية التحتية اللى تحت الارض
> ...


 
شكرا اخي محمد لدعمك للموضوع واستجابتك الرائعه
واعقتد انك الحصان الاسود لهذا المنتدى -او الجندي المجهول

بارك الله فيك اخي الكريم:56:


----------



## م/زيكو تك (26 مايو 2009)

وهذا رابط لاحد الاخوه الكرام تفضل مشكورا ووضعه على المنتدى



 

 تفاصيل ممتازة جدا وهاااااااااااااامة فى fm200 details 
ahmedbayoumy 


ومرفق بها رسومات اوتوكاد للنظام المذكور في عنوان الموضوع


----------



## م/زيكو تك (26 مايو 2009)

*co2 fire system*

السلام عليكم


اخواني 


مرفق لكم ملف اوتوكاد لمشروع مكافحه الحريق بغاز ثاني اكسيد الكربون

لاتنسونا من دعاءكم


----------



## asd_84 (26 مايو 2009)

بشمهندس زيكو عضو متميز فعلا 

عقبالي يارب

جزاك الله خيرا واصلح حالك وبالك


----------



## midonagi (26 مايو 2009)

جـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــزاك اللـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــه كــــــــــــــــــــل الخـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــير


----------



## ميرا1985 (27 مايو 2009)

يعطيكم الف عافية يا رب 
وموفقين دووووووووووووووم 
وابجد شيء يستاهل التقييم


----------



## zanitty (31 مايو 2009)

مشروع توسعه الحرم المكى (تكييف)


----------



## zanitty (31 مايو 2009)

مشروع استراحات (فيلات) موظفى شركه ارامكو
تكييف و صحى


----------



## asd_84 (31 مايو 2009)

الله يبارك في يابشمهندس زانيتي 

ويزيدك من فضله

مشاريع قيمة جدا جدا جدا

جزاك الله خيرا.....

الحمد لله رب العالمين


----------



## AtoZ (31 مايو 2009)

والله مشكورين اخواني على المشاريع 
ونريد مشاريع كامله بالرسم والتصميم وشرح التصميم


----------



## المتكامل (31 مايو 2009)

مشكور اخي الكريم على المجهود


----------



## mohamed mech (1 يونيو 2009)

الاهداءالى المهندس محمد عبد الفتاح

كلية الهندسة جامعة الجوف 

التكييف

الصرف

المياه

الحريق

بالتوفيق للجميع​


----------



## asd_84 (1 يونيو 2009)

الله يزيدك من فضله يابشمهندس محمد 

جزاك الله خيرا للمشاركة الطيبة هذه

جاري التحميل 

وربنا يزيد ويبارك 

الحمد لله رب العالمين


----------



## المتكامل (1 يونيو 2009)

مشكور جدا اخي على مجهودك الرائع


----------



## zanitty (1 يونيو 2009)

mohamed mech قال:


> الاهداءالى المهندس محمد عبد الفتاح​
> 
> كلية الهندسة جامعة الجوف ​
> التكييف​
> ...


الباشا هيفضل طول عمره باشا


----------



## amr fathy (1 يونيو 2009)

جزاك الله كل خيـــــــــــر


----------



## mohamed mech (2 يونيو 2009)

وقف الملك عبد العزيز للحرم المكى ( ابراج البيت)
الجزء للاول










http://www.4shared.com/file/109093433/fc8e96ba/1_online.html

http://www.4shared.com/file/109100222/42e6f5e5/2_online.html

http://www.4shared.com/file/109105724/9a906209/3_online.html

http://www.4shared.com/file/109323139/ebd4fef0/4_online.html

http://www.4shared.com/file/109325154/e6547a17/5_online.html

http://www.4shared.com/file/109329083/868a4476/6_online.html​


----------



## zanitty (2 يونيو 2009)

و الله و الدنيا هتحلو اوى
قربنا نخش على تصميم الكونجرس


----------



## Eng: bolbol79 (3 يونيو 2009)

ايه الحلاوة دى اشى خيال يا ناس مشاريع كتير كتير اشى تكيف وصحى ومياه كمان احمدك يارب:2: جارى التحميل ....... 

ومع خالص تحياتى لكل من شارك فى هذا الموضوع واخص بالذكر اخونا 
اسد النجم:79:

وزيكوا باشا على راى اخونا خالد :32:

وطبعا منقدرش ننسى زانتى اللعيب :16:شوط يا عمونا ......
وطبعا مش عيزين ننسى محمد الحصان الاسود للمنتدى على راى اخونا زيكو :13:

وخالد يعنى سوريا ورجالة سوريا يعنى الادب والاخلاق والملوخيه بالفراخ اقصد بالارانب :78:

وطبعا كل اللى شارك فى اى موضوع فى المنتدى ولكم جزيل الشكر ويارب دايما فى تقدم واقولكم

 اقعدوا بالعافية واشوفكم على خير ان شاء الله ..........:1:


----------



## zanitty (3 يونيو 2009)

ههههههههه
و لو انت قاعد فى مدرجات الدرجه الاولى هتشوف ابن العميد على شمالك و جهاد محمد خالد على يمينك


----------



## المتكامل (3 يونيو 2009)

:7:لك شو هل كلام الحلو يا باش مهندس هاني انت حبيبي وكلك ذوق واخلاق ومعزوم انت كل الطيبين على احلا ملوخيه بالفراخ مش بالارانب:7:


----------



## Eng: bolbol79 (3 يونيو 2009)

ههههههههه والله كنت متاكد انك هتبقى صاحب اول رد يا زانتى بسم الله ما شاء الله مش قولتلك شوط يا عمونا وزانتى ماشى بكره هيشوط هيشوط شوط شاط جت جانب العرضه بفدان يا خساره يا فنان والله نجم يا زانتى مبتسبش مشاركه الا لما تكون موجود ودايما موجود :85:


----------



## نور محمد علي (6 يونيو 2009)

zanitty قال:


> ههههههههه
> و لو انت قاعد فى مدرجات الدرجه الاولى هتشوف ابن العميد على شمالك و جهاد محمد خالد على يمينك


اخويا الحبيب زانيتي وكمان زيكو ارجوكم اريد شرح كامل بالتفصيل الممل مع الصور لكل خانة لكل جزء من برنامج الهاب ارجوكم ساعدوني يلا بقى فين الاعيبة الكبار يلا عاوزين ماتش جامد يعني يلي مش رح يعمل جهدو هعطيه البطاقة الصفرا


----------



## zanitty (6 يونيو 2009)

نور محمد علي قال:


> اخويا الحبيب زانيتي وكمان زيكو ارجوكم اريد شرح كامل بالتفصيل الممل مع الصور لكل خانة لكل جزء من برنامج الهاب ارجوكم ساعدوني يلا بقى فين الاعيبة الكبار يلا عاوزين ماتش جامد يعني يلي مش رح يعمل جهدو هعطيه البطاقة الصفرا


يا اخ نور كل حاجه مشروحه بالتفصيل الممل فى موضوعى بتاع سنه تانيه تكيف
و كمان لو دخلت على الموضوع المثبت بتاع الهاب بتاع خالد العسيلى هتلاقى شرح للهاب بالصور
و لو نزلت هاب 4.3 اللى فى موضوع بجد المره دى اللى انا حاطه هتلاقى فيه شرح برضه بالصور 
نشرح ايه تانى بقى


----------



## خالد العسيلي (6 يونيو 2009)

الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر

حاسس العيد وصل .............. ايه يارجالة ... ربنا يعطيكم العافية ..... أحلى زانيتي و أجدعها أسد و طبعاً زيكو باشا .... و حبيب قلبي جهاد .... و معلمنا محمد ................ وحشتوني ..... بحبكم في الله .


----------



## asd_84 (6 يونيو 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته جميعا

كيف حالكم جميعا عسى تكونوا بافضل حال

جزاك الله خيرا يابشمهندس محمد ميكانيك وبارك الله لك فيما اعطاك من فضله

ويارب يوفقق في كل مشاريعك وحياتك ويجعلك من عباده المخلصين الصالحين انت وكل من شارك معنا 

والله منظر جميل للمشاركات في موضوع المشاريع وطبعا الفضل لله الذي وفق المهندس زيكو تكييف في هذه البداية المباركة 

ودائما الى خير وفي خير وعلى خير 

الله المستعان 

جزاكم الله خيرا جميعا 

الحمد لله رب العالمين


----------



## mohamed mech (7 يونيو 2009)

*السلام عليكم*


*وقف الملك عبد العزيز للحرم المكى ( ابراج البيت)*
:30::30::30::30::30:

* الجزء الثانى*

:28::28::28::28::28:​ *
* *




*​ 
HVAC

design

plans


LEVEL+350
http://www.4shared.com/file/109567850/673808d7/level350.html

LEVEL+355.5
http://www.4shared.com/file/109569130/de6ce3ed/level3555.html

LEVEL+359.30
http://www.4shared.com/file/109570435/e8a5b3b3/level35930.html

LEVEL+367
http://www.4shared.com/file/110369268/20ed8793/level367.html

LEVEL+374.00
http://www.4shared.com/file/110370213/b816aee6/level37400.html

LEVEL+380.75
http://www.4shared.com/file/110377434/8d1e1dcc/level38075.html

LEVEL+388.50
http://www.4shared.com/file/110381415/6f1487d5/level38850.html

LEVEL+390.75
http://www.4shared.com/file/110381413/867722e0/level39075.html
LEVEL+393.315
http://www.4shared.com/file/110381418/11a5fb68/level393315.html

LEVEL-+309.6
http://www.4shared.com/file/110381417/811ae6f9/level-3096.html

RISER DIAGRAM
http://www.4shared.com/file/110387090/f5c50e52/riser_diagram.html

SCHEDULE
http://www.4shared.com/file/110387083/75d76ea9/schedule.html


بالتوفيق لجميع المهندسين :7:






​


----------



## asd_84 (8 يونيو 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا
و غفر لك ذنبك
ووسع لك في دارك
وبارك لك في رزقك
وجعل لك بهذا نصيبا في الجنة

آمييييين

الحمد لله رب العالمين


----------



## تامربهجت (17 يونيو 2009)

*لله يعطيك العافية اخى
وان شاء الله اشارك بوضع مشروع قريبا*


----------



## رعسشم (8 أغسطس 2009)

شكرا على المجهود الرائع


----------



## احمد اللول2010 (8 أغسطس 2009)

جزاك الله كل خير يابشمهندس


----------



## م/عادل حسن (9 أغسطس 2009)

موضوعات ومشاريع جميله جدا بس ياريت لو يوجد معاها بعض الحسابات ليستفيد الجميع مهنا بجد
لأن الخبره مش فى التصميم الخبره فى وضع الارقام فى التصميم ودى اللى احنا عاوزين نعرفها


----------



## hsfarid (9 أغسطس 2009)

*جزاك الله كل خير يابشمهندس*​


----------



## as3ate (28 يوليو 2010)

جزاكم الله خيرا و في انتظار المزيييييييييييييييد


----------



## حسام محمد (30 يوليو 2010)

شو هالحلا كلو يا معلم 
الله يسلم ايديك 
والف شكر


----------



## lawlaw (30 يوليو 2010)

بارك الله فيك يا اخ العزيز mohamed mech

ماشـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــاءالله


----------



## السيد خميس (30 سبتمبر 2010)

كنتم خير امه أخرجت للناس


----------



## محمود عزت احمد (1 أكتوبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## fuadmidya (10 يناير 2011)

http://www.eborehma.jeeran.com


----------



## ziadzh (1 أبريل 2011)

جزاكم الله كل خير​


----------



## mohamed alhmad (29 أبريل 2011)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## goor20 (29 أبريل 2011)

tnx alot


----------



## thaeribrahem (29 أبريل 2011)

مشكورين با اساتذة


----------



## africano0 (1 مايو 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## mahamed salah (15 أغسطس 2011)

لو سمحتم حضراتكم
لو تعيدوا رفع الملفات مره اخرى على اميديا فير اكون شاكر جدا لكم


----------



## mahamed salah (15 أغسطس 2011)

لو سمحتم حضراتكم
لو تعيدوا رفع الملفات مره اخرى على اميديا فير اكون شاكر جدا لكم


----------



## عمران احمد (22 أغسطس 2011)

بارك الله فيكم اجمعين 

و الى مزيد من التوفيق و النجاح ان شاء الله


----------



## mahamed salah (9 سبتمبر 2011)

لو سمحتم ممكن تعييدوا رفعها على ورابط جيده مثل الميديا فير أو ميجاابلود
وشكرا لكم


----------



## bannrose (27 مايو 2012)

*بارك الله فيك واكثر من امثالك وجعلك عون لكل من يحتاج اليك*


----------



## nofal (27 مايو 2012)

جزاكم الله خيرا .


----------



## ben_sala7 (28 مايو 2012)

Thanxxxx


----------



## Mr Engine (24 أكتوبر 2015)

ممكن اعادة رفع الروابط. الروابط منتهية.


----------



## mmhhmm (25 أكتوبر 2015)

جزاكم الله خيرا الروابط لا تعمل


----------



## eng_alex (6 نوفمبر 2015)

شكرا على الموضوع 
لكن برجاء مراجعة الروابط لاتعمل


----------



## م/محمد مجدى (7 نوفمبر 2015)

السلامه عليم انا مش عارف احمل اي حاجه يارت حد يساعدني بس


----------



## العصفور الطائر (18 فبراير 2021)

بارك الله فيك


----------

